# Seiko Bell-matic spares



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

I have just inherited a couple of vintage watches from my father, one of which was this Seiko Bell-Matic.










It appears to be in good running order (haven't figured out the alarm yet) and I would like to make good use of it, if only for sentimental reasons, but it's in need of a new crystal and strap.

Are such items still available and if so, where might I find them?

I'm guessing the strap will be the main problem as it's a non -standard fitting.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Further research has reviled that the strap is model No. B243 and is no longer available. Bummer


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

There is a HUGE amount of info on Bellmatics HERE. 

Or try Stefan http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/schillachi61?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a genuine NOS gold coloured Bellmatic crown if anyone wants one...Bought two when I needed one, so still have one spare. A small donation to the forum upkeep is all that's required. Postage on me. PM me if interested.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the crystal part number is 325T02ANSO

Sternkreuz do an equivalent (*XAC326.534*) which is available from Cousins.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> There is a HUGE amount of info on Bellmatics HERE.
> 
> Or try Stefan http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/schillachi61?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


 Wow, you weren't kidding; weeks of bedtime reading in that forum, thanks. 

Best get started then........


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Sir Alan said:


> I'm pretty sure the crystal part number is 325T02ANSO
> 
> Sternkreuz do an equivalent (*XAC326.534*) which is available from Cousins.


 Brilliant information, thanks. :thumbsup:

Cousins do indeed have that crystal in stock so I will get one on order.

As to the bracelet, there seems little hope of finding a replacement so I decided a bit of lateral thinking was in order. I had a spare Geckota leather strap lying around so I did a hatchet job on it and made it fit. I found some carbon fibre rod in my bits box that was the right diameter to replace the spring bars.










Not a match made in heaven, but at least I can now wear the watch until I can come up with a better solution

I have also now sussed out the alarm function and that works OK as well, so good news all round (unless I screw up the crystal replacement).

Thanks again for the helpful replies.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Well this is one way of getting around the bracelet problem I suppose. 










Currently on eBay, the seller is asking £164 + pp! :huh:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a couple of Bellmatics in really bad condition!

One doesn't run and has a snapped winding shaft, The other (Right one) runs fine, The alarm works fine but is in an ugly beat up gp case!

I was going to try swapping the movements over after polishing the SS case but arthritis stopped me messing with watches!! 










John


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Well this is one way of getting around the bracelet problem I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they are coz I just bought one for £186+pp! Is a birth month/year though so hope it's in as good condition as it looked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, she arrived. I think I've overpaid considerably looking at the condition. But it's a special date one so hashtag whatev's! I'll spend some time getting her freshened up. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Pip said:


> Well, she arrived. I think I've overpaid considerably looking at the condition. But it's a special date one so hashtag whatev's! I'll spend some time getting her freshened up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks nice though! Working OK?

Are the backs of those lugs pitted? I've never seen that before.

Good luck with the restoration.

So far I've got mine apart, popped the old crystal out (bezel come out with it) and done a bit of cleaning. Just waiting for the new crystal to arrive.

Just got to figure out a way to get the crystal in without a watch press.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Lancman said:


> Looks nice though! Working OK?
> 
> Are the backs of those lugs pitted? I've never seen that before.
> 
> ...


 I think you will struggle without a press because this type of crystal has a tension ring.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Sir Alan said:


> I think you will struggle without a press because this type of crystal has a tension ring.


 Ah yes, but when you're a tight-arse like me there's always a way around these little problems. 

Struggle I did indeed, but after some experimenting and lateral thinking, I have just found a way to re-fit the original crystal using a bench vice and a length of waste pipe.










Now all I have to do is get the damn thing out again and hope I can repeat the procedure with the new crystal.

'Watch' this space.......


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Looks nice though! Working OK?
> 
> Are the backs of those lugs pitted? I've never seen that before.
> 
> ...


 Yes, it works fine. I think it needs a good service but the timekeeping is not terrible and the power reserve seems good. All the buttons work as they should and the bell rings even though it sounds a bit muted, but I've not heard another one to compare it with so I'll have to look into that.



Lancman said:


> Ah yes, but when you're a tight-arse like me there's always a way around these little problems.
> 
> Struggle I did indeed, but after some experimenting and lateral thinking, I have just found a way to re-fit the original crystal using a bench vice and a length of waste pipe.
> 
> ...


 Do share as I need a new crystal and don't have a press...

Your case looks nicely cleaned up, anything to watch out for in disassembly? I'm going to be hitting the bellmatics forum later and having a good read but wondered if you'd picked up any good tips.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Pip said:


> Do share as I need a new crystal and don't have a press...
> 
> Your case looks nicely cleaned up, anything to watch out for in disassembly? I'm going to be hitting the bellmatics forum later and having a good read but wondered if you'd picked up any good tips.


 If my rather crude method actually works on a new crystal I will let you know. :wink:

No real issues with disassembly. I found this picture showing where to press to remove the winder and pusher:










After that there is a metal retaining ring to remove (be aware that there is a tab on this ring that locates in a slot at the 10 o'clock position on the case) and then the movement just drops out.

I managed to remove the old crystal with thumb pressure.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice job!! I bet that dial and hands are going to look stunning under a new crystal :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

that "crystal, bezel and inter mvt. ring" has been very well dicussed some where on this forum. i have found many watches with this ring cut or missing. the answer is in the crystal. with the proper factory crystal, it will go together with then "claw tool" an aftermarket or wrong crystal can be put on the lathe to cut proper diameter.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

New crystal has arrived from Cousins so I wasted no time having a go at fitting it.










It was a fraction of a mill bigger than the original and simply refused to go in. After much cursing and swearing, I decided to take some fine sandpaper to the outer edge of the crystal and eventually, in it popped. I did this by hand without the bezel in place. To fit the bezel I used the soon to be patented 'Lancman Vice and Pipe' method. I had measured the inner diameter of the bezel to be 32mm. By sheer coincidence, that is also the inner diameter of 32mm waste pipe (surprisingly). I cut off a short length and placed it on top of the bezel. The whole lot then went into the vice and the big squeeze began.










I freely admit to passing square ones as I slowly turned up the pressure, waiting for something to snap or crack. Fortuneately nothing did and the bezel eventually popped into place.

The end result:










A bit more cleaning and polishing to do but I think Dad would be proud and chuffed to bits that his old watch lives on to fight another day.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've got a genuine NOS gold coloured Bellmatic crown if anyone wants one...Bought two when I needed one, so still have one spare. A small donation to the forum upkeep is all that's required. Postage on me. PM me if interested.


 This has now gone....and it wasn't the crown, but an alarm button......


----------

